# Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros



## thunderboy (16 Mar 2009 às 00:45)

Criei o tópico para que toda a discussão acerca do futuro/presente do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros seja feita aqui de modo a que este tema não interfira com o o tópico"Ursos-pardo de volta à Peneda-Gerês?".
Se possível, peço aos moderadores que toda a discussão acerca deste mesmo tema seja movida para aqui.


----------



## psm (16 Mar 2009 às 06:16)

Concordo plenamente com este topico.


Este parque está num estado  complicado devido às pedreiras, custa ver quem gosta de geologia o massacre que é feito nestas duas serras, mas também é a actividade que dá mais emprego nesta região.

O que aconselho a visitar neste parque são as salinas em Rio Maior, o polje na serra de Aire, e para quem gosta de flora existe um sitio unico no pais, e que se situa no Arrimal é um bosquete de carvalho negral. É unico este local pois esta especie de arvore não se dá em solos basicos(calcarios), e tudo à volta deste sitio, é calcário do jurassico. 
No Arrimal também se vê o unico sitio com água à superficie neste parque, são duas lagoas, uma muito pequena e outra maior.

Não esquecer as grutas, e as nascentes do Almonda e do Alviela, que são belos olhos de agua!



Este parque deve continuar como parque, pois a sua riqueza geológica é tremenda; um parque não é só flora e seres vivos, é geologia também, e sendo o local mais rico em Portugal em fenomonos carsicos, ele deve continuar como parque natural!!


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 07:40)

Belos dias de verao que eu passei ai a ver grutas!


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

> Pedreiras: Postos de trabalho em risco
> Milhares de postos de trabalho estão em risco nas pedreiras da região das serras de Aire e Candeeiros, denunciou este sábado o presidente da Câmara de Santarém.
> 
> Francisco Moita Flores, que exige medidas do Governo para viabilizar a actividade destas empresas, afirmou esperar uma decisão para que seja possível 'não só proceder a licenciamentos, como legalizar situações”.
> ...



Em que deveremos apostar afinal, em postos de trabalho ou em ambiente?
Em qualquer das decisões há sempre consequências.


----------



## frederico (17 Mar 2009 às 02:25)

Sou totalmente contra a colocação de eólicas nos nossos parques naturais. A questão da protecção da paisagem é fundamental. As nossas serras são elementos fundamentais da paisagem portuguesa e até da nossa identidade. Só mentes incultas, inferiores e tecnocratas é que não respeitam isso. Ao longo de séculos as nossas serras foram desprovidas das suas florestas; e depois, nas últimas décadas, foram esburacadas com pedreiras e auto-estradas (algumas de necessidade duvidosa). As aldeias e vilas foram descaracterizadas com obras municipais e habitações de mau gosto, e o desenvolvimento cultural e a educação das suas populações foi posta de parte. Já não chega? Já não é hora de preservar o que resta? Em muitos outros países europeus mais desenvolvidos do que nós há menos auto-estradas, menos percentagem de área urbanizada (tendo esses países densidades populacionais superiores) e percentagens de áreas protegidas mais elevadas. E são muito mais ricos e desenvolvidos do que nós.


Infelizmente, para os portugueses desenvolvimento é sinónimo de betão e vigas de metal. Somos um povo inculto, onde muitos dos licenciados também são incultos (fizeram cursos superiores decorando slides nas vésperas dos exames), e portanto só uma reduzida percentagem da população está sensibilizada para questões que não estejam relacionadas com o nível das taxas de juro ou a falta de Magalhães para alguns meninos do ensino primário.


----------



## frederico (17 Mar 2009 às 02:36)

PS: a serra de Aire e Candeeiros já  é atravessada pela auto-estrada do Norte, um dos maiores crimes ambientais dás últimas décadas, pois se o traçado da auto-estrada tivesse sido desviado um pouco para leste o Parque Natural não teria sido atravessado. Ou seja, temos uma auto-estrada, incêndios, pedreiras, planeamento urbano duvidoso, ausência de reflorestação com espécies autócnes e de renaturalização de pedreiras abandonadas, e agora ainda querem por um parque eólico? Este PS não vai certamente ter o meu voto.


----------



## kikofra (17 Mar 2009 às 08:11)

Não melhor investir numa central nuclear? energia limpa, e não era preciso destruir paisagens a torto e a direito


----------



## frederico (25 Mar 2009 às 09:47)

Fonte: Jornal de Noticias


_Descobertas duas novas espécies de insectos
Ontem
Uma bióloga portuguesa descobriu duas novas espécies de escaravelhos, até aqui desconhecidas mundialmente.

As duas novas espécies de escaravelhosforam descobertas pela bióloga portuguesa Sofia Reboleira em grutas da Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros, o único habitat destes insectos que se conhece em todo o mundo.

"Só se conhecia uma espécie de escaravelho cavernícola do maciço calcário estremenho [característico da Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros] e passamos a conhecer três", afirmou à agência Lusa a bióloga e espeleóloga da Universidade de Aveiro, Sofia Reboleira.

No âmbito da realização da sua Tese de Mestrado, a cientista desceu a cerca de cem metros de profundidade e foi surpreendida com a descoberta de dois novos escaravelhos que habitam exclusivamente no subsolo das grutas da Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros.

"Só existem numa parte daquelas grutas e em mais lado nenhum do mundo", frisou.

Sofia Reboleira explicou tratar-se de "espécies em vias de extinção", uma vez que pelo facto de estarem confinadas a um único habitat têm uma "população extraordinariamente reduzida" e são muito "sensíveis à poluição e às alterações do habitat" .

Por outro lado, "não sobrevivem" à superfície e "apenas se reproduzem no interior das grutas", fazendo depender dessa condição de isolamento e privação da luz algumas das suas características, como o aspecto despigmentado ou os olhos reduzidos, a que a própria evolução da espécie os conduziu.

As três espécies de escaravelhos, que se distinguem pelas características genitais do macho, provêem contudo de uma espécie ancestral comum que se foi reproduzindo, criando diferenças que deram origem a novas espécies.

As duas novas espécies do escaravelho do maciço calcário estremenho vão ser pela primeira vez divulgadas à comunidade científica mundial, num artigo que irá ser publicado em Maio numa revista alemã da especialidade. 

A descoberta remonta ao ano de 2007, altura em que a revista National Geographic publicou um artigo sobre o trabalho de campo desenvolvido pela bióloga no âmbito da tese de mestrado (no Departamento de Biologia da Universidade de Aveiro), que veio a apresentar em Dezembro do mesmo ano, sob a orientação científica dos docentes Fernando Gonçalves, do Departamento de Biologia da Universidade de Aveiro, e Artur Serrano, da Faculdade de Ciências de Lisboa
_


----------



## thunderboy (25 Mar 2009 às 13:54)

frederico disse:


> Fonte: Jornal de Noticias
> 
> 
> _Descobertas duas novas espécies de insectos
> ...



Mais uma prova que este parque natural é para preservar e que ainda há muita descoberta para vir


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Abr 2009 às 01:44)

Na minha opinião, considero este Parque como uma das riquezas naturais mais ameaçadas do nosso Portugal. 
Não tem diamantes (deduzo), tem calcário fortemente procurado; quase não tem árvores, tem vento de sobra a ser capturado pelas torres eólicas; quanto à A1, ouvi dizer que se Fátima não fosse um dos principais pólos de atracção do País, a mesma provavelmente não teria o seu actual traçado!
Estas irregularidades, por si só, contribuíram para que boa parte do que já se perdeu ao longo do tempo, se convertesse num processo irreversível.
Sensibilidade em dose suficiente precisa-se urgentemente na região!
Tem-se vindo a notar algum progresso neste campo mas ainda existe um longo caminho a percorrer!


----------



## Farby =) (10 Mai 2009 às 23:34)

ola...estoua gostar do que leio. . .

agora surgui-me uma duvida...alguem me pode responder??

a serra de aire e candeeiros é uma junçao de ambas certo??

e a zona da pia do urso pertence a qual??

melhor...qual a zona da serra de aire (que terras abrange) e qual a zona da serra de candeeiros??


----------



## Teles (10 Mai 2009 às 23:49)

Olá farby deixo te aqui um link que te vai esclarecer
http://piadourso.com.sapo.pt/pt/aldeia.htm


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2014 às 11:39)

Gruta de Mira de Aire.







Sou o unico achar isto uma aberração? ?
Já não bastava aqueles repuchos, luzes psicadélicas, café...agora isto. 
Para quando uma discoteca? Já faltou mais.
Enfim...assim se estraga a natureza...


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 14:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Gruta de Mira de Aire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Portugal actual quer é disto!


----------



## nelson972 (17 Mai 2014 às 16:24)

Sim, vale tudo para chamar a atenção, ... enfim ... 

Viste visitar esta zona, jonas_87 ?  Nesta altura do ano as serras ficam espectaculares !


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2014 às 19:52)

nelson972 disse:


> Sim, vale tudo para chamar a atenção, ... enfim ...
> 
> Viste visitar esta zona, jonas_87 ?  Nesta altura do ano as serras ficam espectaculares !




Acho isto patético, a foto não é minha, devia ter referido isso.
Não nelson972, não fui, simplesmente vi essa foto hoje de manhã no facebook oficial da Gruta de Mira de Aire, e lembrei-me de publicar aqui, eu pelo menos não tinha a noção que por lá já faziam banquetes e tudo, na volta celebram-se por lá casamentos e baptizados.  
Já não lá vou ha muitos anos, na altura não estava essa palhaçada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2014 às 02:13)

Informo que estou a trabalhar a minha dissertação de mestrado dentro dos limites do PNSAC, mais propriamente na Serra de Candeeiros.

*Há por aqui alguém que conheça bem a Serra de Candeeiros? *

O tema da minha dissertação é: ESTUDO DE FORMAS CÁRSICAS DE MÉDIA DIMENSÃO NA SERRA DE CANDEEIROS - Índice Morfométrico e Potencialidades de Aplicação

Onde estou a trabalhar também o paradigma do Geopatrimónio vs. a industrialização (com a extracção de inertes e exploração energética eólica).

Estou aberto a discussão e recolha de ideias sobre todo e qualquer tema na área do parque e do Maciço Calcário Estremenho.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 13:20)

A saga continua...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2014 às 13:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> A saga continua...





Eu nem vou comentar o impacto que isso pode ter na gruta, um dia que alguém leve com uma estalactite em cima depois não se admirem, e digam que a natureza é que anda maluca quando o animal do ser humano é que não a entende.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 13:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu nem vou comentar o impacto que isso pode ter na gruta, um dia que alguém leve com uma estalactite em cima depois não se admirem, e digam que a natureza é que anda maluca quando o animal do ser humano é que não a entende.



Gruta? Onde? Vejo ali um salão de festas isso sim...
Só gente estúpida dass.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2014 às 14:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> A saga continua...



Transformar grutas em salões de festas?  É só mentes iluminadas neste País...


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jun 2014 às 14:53)

não vejo o mal e não é só cá por toda a Europa há casos iguais e já existem dezenas de hotéis em antigas minas de sal onde o ambiente é extremamente estável em temperatura e humidade sendo muito confortável


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2014 às 15:24)

camrov8 disse:


> não vejo o mal e não é só cá por toda a Europa há casos iguais e já existem dezenas de hotéis em antigas minas de sal onde o ambiente é extremamente estável em temperatura e humidade sendo muito confortável



As minas de sal são artificiais podem fazer nelas o que quiserem. Agora estragar grutas naturais cheias de estalactites e estalagmites, que são estruturas que demoram milhares de anos a formarem-se e são muito frágeis para fazer salões de festas e restaurantes não concordo.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jun 2014 às 17:28)

compreendo-vos mas acho que é feito numa zona que mal dos males foi danificada por altura da sua primeira abertura onde houveram muitas asneiras feitas, e que agora faz parte do caminho normal, acho que actualmente teem cuidados. mas um aparte tem de haver um compromisso entre proteger e mostrar


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2018 às 13:48)

Boas

Alguém me saber dizer se a cascata da Fornea está com água a correr?

Obrigado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2018 às 18:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Alguém me saber dizer se a cascata da Fornea está com água a correr?
> 
> Obrigado.



Não, pelo que sei a cascata da fórnea só corre água, com á grande acumulação de água, e já não corre, desde o final da primavera, agora é só esperar que volte a chover novamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2018 às 19:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não, pelo que sei a cascata da fórnea só corre água, com á grande acumulação de água, e já não corre, desde o final da primavera, agora é só esperar que volte a chover novamente.



Obrigado pela info. 
Segundo as previsões vão cair uns bons mm nos próximos dias na zona.
Talvez não seja suficiente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2018 às 20:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pela info.
> Segundo as previsões vão cair uns bons mm nos próximos dias na zona.
> Talvez não seja suficiente.



A informação que transmiti em cima, foi me dito por um praticante de BTT, que faz sempre os percursos sempre com regularidade por essa zona.
Creio que mesmo que chova, será preciso muita água ainda, para correr a cascata da fornea,

Fica aqui o exemplo do que se passou esta primavera, isto depois de ter caido mais de de 50 mm, em dois dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2018 às 18:29)

Boas, 

Preciso de uma informação do clima local da zona serrana dos Alvados. 
Sabem me dizer, que perante a previsão para o próximo sábado, que neste caso dão céu nublado e humidade para aquela zona, os topos da alto da Fornea cota 525 mts estará com nevoeiro?

Obrigado pela ajuda. 
@nelson972
@thunderboy

Podem me ajudar?
Obrigado.


----------



## belem (1 Nov 2018 às 23:02)

Este mês devo ir a este parque para estudar bioluminescência terrestre (mas durante pouco tempo). 
É o limite meridional conhecido em Portugal  da espécie Phosphaenus hemipterus, por exemplo! 
A ver o que se encontra.


----------

